# Another protein skimmer question



## tphill (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello. I have a 75 gallon tank that I'm wanting to set-up as a reef tank. I'm just beginning to buy the equipment and decided the protein skimmer would be first. I've read that I need a skimmer rated at 2x my water volume. I'll need a hob type skimmer. I've searched and cannot really find any rated at 150 gallons that are hang of back. So my question is, will the Reef Octopus BH2000 HOB skimmer that's rated for up to 125 gallons be sufficient? Thanks.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Close enough. Throw er on there.


----------



## tphill (Oct 21, 2012)

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No problem.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Reef Octopus is one of the highly rated skimmers. I would highly recommend it. It is true it's hard to find a HOB skimmer rated for anything over 90 gallons.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

You'll definitely be good with that.. I run a HOB on my tank and it seems to do the job. Just be sure not to overfeed!


----------



## SimoneAlan (Sep 29, 2012)

I've searched and cannot really find any rated at 150 gallons that are hang of back. So my question is, will the Reef Octopus BH2000 HOB skimmer that's rated for up to 125 gallons be sufficient? Thanks.




--------------------------
We Know Your Expectations for White Collar Seasons 1-3 DVD Films, We Reach It


----------

